# Gunold Poly 40 thread (white) problems Brother PR650e



## Russellaga (Jul 27, 2012)

having problems with this thread from gunold poly 40 range using it on our Brother PR 650e anyone else experiencing problems with this thread or is it just us?

Problems experienced:
Loose loops on cap stitching this happens in the middle of letters and and ends too - adjusting the top tension has absolutely no effect on the width of the bobbin thread when we do tension tests, we have cleaned out the lower bobbin, reoiled and checked that it is the right way round - tension on other types of thread seem fine - so frustrating!!!

would appreciate some feedback on thread brands that would be better, we originally had marathon threads supplied alongside the machine but haven't found a good supply of this brand

thanks for your time


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi Russell, Im using Gunold thread and I have never had a problem with it, Im not using Brother machines tho.

Maderia are suppose to be the best in the industry and I used to use them but I have found the Gunold to be better, Can run the machines at full speed and less thread breaks.

Is the bobbin tension set correctly?


----------



## ThreadHeadKev (Aug 3, 2011)

I use only Gunold thread and always have...going on 3 yrs...I've never had an issue that wasn't machine related. Do you have the same issue with other colours? As Phil mentioned, have you checked your bobbin tension?

Kev


----------



## Daddyof4 (Aug 23, 2011)

We have used a lot of thread from Threadart with no noticeable problem. So far the best thread has been Madeira with no problems whatsoever. But it is more expensive than Threadart. Our worst thread has been Coats and Clarke. That stuff never runs right very long. The spools are wound in a funny way such that they leave an overhang at the top of the spool as they get smaller and this overhang hangs up the thread and causes breaks.

So for us Madeira or Threadart all the way.


----------

